# headlight level sensor.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

On a recent mot it was stated that both my headlights were aimed too low, I assumed an easy fix using the up down adjuster on the light unit.

I did a vcds scan on the 55-xenon range and I got this fault.

1 fault found
00776 - Level control system sensor, left front (G78)
31-00 open or short to ground

Am I correct in assuming I have to replace the level sensor?

I'm also getting the error No Response From Controller. For a lot of the things I try to scan. Some scan fine others for e.g. 09-central elec won't scan, just tries 4 times then gives the error :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

unless they are very badly low then sort manually and leave


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> unless they are very badly low then sort manually and leave


No they ain't badly low, I hate having things not working :x. So just adjust them up manually a little cross fingers it's ok for mot. 

The tester did say if I fixed the brakes and wishbone bush he would adjust the lights for me for free, if it was just a 2 min job, which I assume it is if it's just fiddling with the up/down screw thing on the headlight unit.

I'm not sure how high they should be, I was going to look how high the beam on my wife's car hits a wall at 20ft, mark it and make mine hit the same bit :?


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> On a recent mot it was stated that both my headlights were aimed too low, I assumed an easy fix using the up down adjuster on the light unit.
> 
> I did a vcds scan on the 55-xenon range and I got this fault.
> 
> ...


A faulty sensor explains why they are too low, the headlamps only adjust on start up from a low point upwards to a point dictated by the the attitude of the car, they don't adjust dynamically. Replacing the sensor would probably make them adjust to the correct position but as Roddy posted, if you don't replace the sensor and manually adjust the headlamps, it will probably pass the MOT, depends on how finicky the tester is because if fitted, a levelling system is meant to work.

I did a how to some time ago on this and if you decide to replace the G78, here it is:-

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=270189&hilit=G78


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Steve, the tester did not mention a sensor to me, only said the lights were too low, bear in mind this guy also said I had a fail for my headlight washer jets being inoperable, they work perfectly I think he tested them with the lights off :lol:

I suppose I could phone them and ask them if I adjusted them manually would that be enough.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Perfect example what you can get for £2500. All your thread should be sticky so new comers could see what's happens when you buy cheapest tt on the market.

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Brian, Head light Level sensors on nearside front & rear suspension arms.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

kazinak said:


> Perfect example what you can get for £2500. All your thread should be sticky so new comers could see what's happens when you buy cheapest tt on the market.
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


mine was 2k and the only BAD thing that happened is water pump failed so I believe there is the odd bargain out there

(until mine blows up) :evil:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kazinak said:


> Perfect example what you can get for £2500. All your thread should be sticky so new comers could see what's happens when you buy cheapest tt on the market.
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


What a £40 sensor?

I'm just about sick of your constant snidy comments , get a life you bitter negative sad little man.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

brian1978 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect example what you can get for £2500. All your thread should be sticky so new comers could see what's happens when you buy cheapest tt on the market.
> ...


Ten minute job to fit :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Brian, Head light Level sensors on nearside front & rear suspension arms.
> Hoggy.


Thanks hoggy, I had it off when I put lowering springs on. . Think I may have damaged it.


----------



## Dee Vious (May 8, 2019)

I got a 2001 Mk1 225, for £650! That was early 2019.

It had failed its MOT with:

* failed headlamp lacquer not permitting enough light - fixed!
* insufficient windscreen washer fluid - fixed!
* EPC light indicates a problem - OBD'd it but, can't 'member the fault.
* ABS light - reckon it's the sensor - TBC;
* NSF headlight leveller inoperative - s'why I'm here!

The engine runs beautiful but, there are some signs of bad earth/EPC-rage - The electrics can be 'weird' at ignition.

I reckon I'll mod the eff out of this car - I just love it and, I want to buy it presents!


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Have a look at the front wishbone where the sensor attaches, they have an articulating elbow which eventually breaks because of all the road crap that hits them usually they can be cobbeld together with some nuts and bolts and cable ties to make a cheap and cheerful repair, have a. Look at the rear one just to check it's condition whilst you are fiddling.

Stevie


----------

